# FYI: some info on Gizmo Logistics



## sean_w_smith (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All,

Was doing some book keeping and noticed a few issues that had me and nice folks at AV123 scratching their heads for a few days...

1. When you order the gizmo it will show as a charge from THe Graham company which is Mark Shifters account and it will not say TCA.

2. The UPS shipping notification will come from AV123. Jess and I have been scratching our heads for the last week trying to figure out what they sent me and it turns out that was the gizmo.

Just thought this might save somone else the confusion I went through....

Can't wait to hook it up and try it out this weekend.

Sean


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Sean_W_Smith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was doing some book keeping and noticed a few issues that had me and nice folks at AV123 scratching their heads for a few days...
> 
> ...


Mark graciously "lent" us The Graham Company as they are not currently using it - this is temporary while we are getting our merchant program is being set up.

The UPS tracking email will show "tweak" in the "Reference Number 2" near the bottom.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

My tracking info clearly referenced Tweak City Audio.



> This message was sent to you at the request of Tweak City Audio to notify you that the package information below has been transmitted to UPS. The package(s) may not have actually been placed with UPS for shipment. To verify when and if the shipment is tendered to UPS and its actual transit status, click on the tracking link below or contact Tweak City Audio directly.


----------

